# i am searching for a high capacity gold batterie for an Android Samsung Galaxy note 9 ….. does anybody now a page on the internet where i can buy one



## RANY (Nov 27, 2019)

i am searching for a high capacity gold batterie for an Android Samsung Galaxy note 9 ….. does anybody now a page on the internet where i can buy one…… please send me the page where i can buy one and the image also


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 2, 2019)

Samsung Galaxy note 9 battery for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for Samsung Galaxy note 9 battery at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## king of swag187 (Dec 2, 2019)

Highest quality would be iFixit most likely, but note they charge a premium. You'll have fairly decent luck with Ebay/Alie/Taobao if you're smart


----------

